# May Special Fishing and Lodging With Meals!!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't miss out on this unbeatable package special to come fish and lodge with Run-N-Gun Adventures! We provide first class lodging, unbelievable customer service, and 5 star meals all included in the package pricing!

Whether fishing out of the boat or wading the flats and shell, May is among some of the best times of the year to come catch trophy trout in the Matagorda Bay Complex! What better way to start out the summer than with a new personal best trout or redfish!?

Don't hesitate to call our lodge office at *979-476-5858* with any questions or concerns. We look forward to getting you out on the water!

http://run-n-gunadventures.com


----------



## joe78 (Nov 6, 2019)

Are these prices seriously the going rate?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

joe78 said:


> Are these prices seriously the going rate?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


They are actually discounted from our normal rates because we are trying to keep our guides busy.

Here it is broken out on price per person as well.

3ppl-$1000 total or $333 per person 
4ppl-$1200 total or $300 per person 
5ppl-$1400 total or $280 per person


----------

